# To be interested 'in' sth



## hashamyim

Dear All,

I'm trying to translate the phrase '_to be interested *in* sth' _​and have come up with '_érdekli vmi_'. However, this would suggest that the verb '_érdekli vmi_' doesn't take a preposition, but is rather a transitive verb with an accusative object? Is this correct?! So, in Hungarian you are just '_interested something_' rather than '_interested *in* something_'?

Your help is very much appreciated,

Hashamyim


----------



## hashamyim

Or, on the basis that 'something' (valami) is infact 'valamit' in the accusative, does the verb take an object in the nominative case without a preposition?


----------



## Zsanna

Hello hashamyim and welcome to our forum

There is neither accusative, nor preposition involved because you could say that the structure is more like this (translated word by word): "something interests him". 
So the "something" (alias "in something" in English) is really the subject of the sentence.

See also: 
_Ez érdekel_. - I am interested in this. (This tickles my fancy - if you wanted a structure closer in English and if the context allows it.) 
_Mi érdekel (ebben)_? - What do you find interesting (in this)? (Just to illustrate that "in" could be involved but only in its usual meaning.)


----------



## hashamyim

Oh thanks Zsanna! That's really helpful - thank you for the explanation


----------



## Zsanna

You are welcome.
Ready for the others.


----------

